# Videos to describe DR



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I know that I really struggle to show people how I'm feeling and I'm sure a lot of you do; but recently I've found some videos that show derealization pretty well, it isn't exactly how it is but it's as close as it can get through a camera.











Hope they are of some help to describe the feelings you are feeling.


----------

